# Working Outside



## icor1031 (Oct 11, 2013)

I live in South Dakota, where it's always windy.

As it will be quite a while before I can afford good dust collection, is it pretty safe to work Outside, with nothing more than this mask?

3M 8511 Particulate Sanding N95 Respirator with Valve, 10-Pack - Amazon.com



Thanks.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (May 2, 2012)

Don't know much about S. DK laws but in my area the dust mask plus a pair of jockey shorts would probably be minimum to stay out of jail.


----------



## icor1031 (Oct 11, 2013)

:bangin:



SandburRanch said:


> Don't know much about S. DK laws but in my area the dust mask plus a pair of jockey shorts would probably be minimum to stay out of jail.


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

icor1031 said:


> I live in South Dakota, where it's always windy.
> 
> As it will be quite a while before I can afford good dust collection, is it pretty safe to work Outside, with nothing more than this mask?
> 
> ...


Well, I would step up to a 3M 7500 mask (Bout 28 bucks) and buy the P100 filters for it (2 Needed comes in 2 packs). They are pink...






3M Half Facepiece Reusable Respirator, Respiratory Protection: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific


The 7500 comes in 3 sizes (shown on the link above) so you need to determine what size face you have...

Also, if you need organic vapor protection when spraying things all you do is remove the pinks and put the other filters on and when you are finished, put the pinks back on.






Or, if you want disposables 

3M P100 Particulate Respirator Mask #8293: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific

hope this helps,

Paul


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

SandburRanch said:


> Don't know much about S. DK laws but in my area the dust mask plus a pair of jockey shorts would probably be minimum to stay out of jail.


You have to be careful. In some parts of the country masks are not lawful. To easy to be mistaken for a robber.

George


----------



## icor1031 (Oct 11, 2013)

Sadly, I can't.
I have TMJD, and those masks are very painful. (I have a dual cartridge 3m respirator)

The second one might be okay, it's hard to tell. It looks tight / strongly molded, though.




mobilepaul said:


> Well, I would step up to a 3M 7500 mask (Bout 28 bucks) and buy the P100 filters for it (2 Needed comes in 2 packs). They are pink...
> 
> 3M 2097 P100 Particulate Filter with Organic Vapor Relief, 1 Pair - Amazon.com
> 
> ...


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

icor1031 said:


> Sadly, I can't.
> I have TMJD, and those masks are very painful. (I have a dual cartridge 3m respirator)
> 
> The second one might be okay, it's hard to tell. It looks tight / strongly molded, though.


TMJ is a bummer. There are various versions of this that will not press against your face

http://www.envirosafetyproducts.com/air-supplied-hood-low-pressure-9910.html

just use it without the air plugged up to it


----------



## icor1031 (Oct 11, 2013)

It's ironic, I was thinking about getting that for spraying auto paint... except, the one I saw came with the air pump. ($400 )

Thanks.



mobilepaul said:


> TMJ is a bummer. There are various versions of this that will not press against your face
> 
> http://www.envirosafetyproducts.com/air-supplied-hood-low-pressure-9910.html
> 
> just use it without the air plugged up to it


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

icor1031 said:


> It's ironic, I was thinking about getting that for spraying auto paint... except, the one I saw came with the air pump. ($400 )
> 
> Thanks.


yes, I saw several with pumps, I just figured, for woodworking and outside, just the hood would do the trick!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

A cheap low tech air hood using a shop vac was in a recent thread.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f7/low-tech-supplied-air-57871/


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

I love my 3M 7500 half mask.


----------

